# So I get my E3 from the shop today



## racermat (Feb 22, 2004)

At the tune of nearly $1700 for a new ignition switch, fuel pump, two fuel lines, an oil change and new coil wiring.

Now the mechanic says I need a new power steering pump and a draveshaft rebuilt. He quoted me $450 for the rebuilt draveshaft, with a $300 labor charge. He wouldn't even speculate what the power steering pump would cost since the fuel pump was nearly $600.

Does this sound right to you all, or am I getting rear ended with no astroglide (maybe some rocksalt)?
:dunno:


----------



## Harrypr (Mar 4, 2002)

A quick check of the AutohausAZ site shows a price of $421.85 for the pump (assuming your E3 has F.I.) with free shipping. The ignition switch is $51.39 and the wiring goes for $47.86.

There are various fuel lines, but the most expensive goes for $12.44 per meter.

They have rebuilt steering pumps for $316.54 plus a core charge of $125.00.

HTH.


----------



## racermat (Feb 22, 2004)

:thumbup: 
Thank you much for the info!! I am going to bookmark AutohausAZ!!
Still have to find the driveshaft and bearing...


----------



## Harrypr (Mar 4, 2002)

Don't know if you have already done so, but you might want to ask the Senior Six group to see if they can help you.

Here's the link :

Senior Six Registry

BTW, please post pics of your E3 whwn you have a chance. I have always wanted one!

Cheers,


----------



## mistagregory (Nov 1, 2005)

dude, I am forking out $5300 (Canadain $) to have my '88 325is complete head job, lower engine, and rust fixed, along with a seatbelt buckle and a leaking windshield fix, new spoiler (old one has bubbled and broken apart).

some sympathy please?


----------



## racermat (Feb 22, 2004)

mistagregory said:


> dude, I am forking out $5300 (Canadain $) to have my '88 325is complete head job, lower engine, and rust fixed, along with a seatbelt buckle and a leaking windshield fix, new spoiler (old one has bubbled and broken apart).
> 
> some sympathy please?


5300 will get you quite a nice bavaria.


----------



## leedawg (Mar 17, 2005)

Id say these prices are rediculous I have a 72 bavaria and parts are pretty cheap, just do the labor yourself and you will save a lot of money.


----------



## altus22 (Dec 6, 2005)

You could use the fuel pump from an e12 ($150) or get an in-tank high pressure pump from a 318is (e30) for the same price. Getting a driveshaft rebuilt would be at most $400. Why does he think you need a new power steering pump? If you get the mounting bracket from an e28, you can use the power steering pump and alternator from that.



racermat said:


> At the tune of nearly $1700 for a new ignition switch, fuel pump, two fuel lines, an oil change and new coil wiring.
> 
> Now the mechanic says I need a new power steering pump and a draveshaft rebuilt. He quoted me $450 for the rebuilt draveshaft, with a $300 labor charge. He wouldn't even speculate what the power steering pump would cost since the fuel pump was nearly $600.
> 
> ...


----------

